# Twinkle's CCS Haul - Jaw Dropping



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2007)

I am so excited ladies & gents.  I went to the CCS today and went CRAZY!  I have never seen so many goodies at a CCS/CCO.  Here's what I got: 







* 109 Brush 
* 162 Brush 
* 217 Brush 
* 222 Brush 
* Apricot Pink Pigment 
* Viz-A-Violet Pigment 
* Lucky Jade Shadestick 
* Silverbleu Shadestick 
* Electrolady LLL 
* Brassbeat LLL 
* Auto-Orange LLL 
* Opal Lustreglass 
* Ornamental Lustreglass 
* Apres Sol Lipstick 
* Pretty Indulgent Sheer Shimmer Powder 
* Lune Blushcreme Pearl 
* Apripeach Pearlizer 

And all for $230.85 - Be jealous, be very jealous. 

This was all at the CCS at North Georgia Premium Outlets - any Atlanta-area or Peach State folks feel free to PM for details on what was in stock. 

And.. 
I picked up a Sculpt & Shape Powder in Warm Light/Definitive and Pharaoh Paint Pot.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW...that's a lot of stuff!!  Enjoy it all!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 27, 2007)

That is one great haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

Great haul Twinkle! You got there at a good time, CCOs are feast or famine.


----------



## fingie (Dec 27, 2007)

Great haul--enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2007)

great haul!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 27, 2007)

You didn't lie when you said it was jaw dropping because that is amazing!!  Holy crap!!!


----------



## makeba (Dec 27, 2007)

Dang, you came across some good stuff!, enjoy those goodies


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 27, 2007)

Great haul!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 27, 2007)

Love It! Enjoy!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Be jealous, be very jealous._

 
Yes, I am.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I picked up a Sculpt & Shape Powder in Warm Light/Definitive._

 
I was wondering what other NW45s were ordering from the collection. I ordered this color yesterday from mac.com. Could you post a review here or on your blog and describe how you use it?

THANKS!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 27, 2007)

awesome. how much did the 217 brush and the Lucky Jade shadestick cost?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Yes, I am.



I was wondering what other NW45s were ordering from the collection. I ordered this color yesterday from mac.com. Could you post a review here or on your blog and describe how you use it?

THANKS!_

 
Sure will.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 27, 2007)

Is the CCS place a discount store or something?...


----------



## n_c (Dec 27, 2007)

Lucky girl, you got brushes *jelaous*


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 27, 2007)

great collection, enjoy it.


----------



## ninjakotte (Dec 27, 2007)

*a bit jelaous*


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 27, 2007)

Very, very nice!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 27, 2007)

i love the haul


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Yes, I am.



I was wondering what other NW45s were ordering from the collection. I ordered this color yesterday from mac.com. Could you post a review here or on your blog and describe how you use it?

THANKS!_

 
The review is up on the blog.  Enjoy!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice stuff! Enjoy.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 28, 2007)

Absolutely jealous.  Love the brushes and all the colors.  Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 29, 2007)

Fantabulous hauling girl!! how much did you get the Apripeach for??


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Fantabulous hauling girl!! how much did you get the Apripeach for??_

 
Apripeach was $13.75 

The Shadesticks were $11.25 

And the 217 was $14.00


----------



## bellasera (Dec 29, 2007)

Lovely haul!  *jealous*  Very cute pooh sheets too


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellasera* 

 
_Lovely haul!  *jealous*  Very cute pooh sheets too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanx - I love Pooh, especially Classic Pooh.


----------



## Kristal (Dec 31, 2007)

what cco did you go to?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristal_Uhles* 

 
_what cco did you go to?_

 
North Georgia Premium Outlets.


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 31, 2007)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 2, 2008)

Twinkle, twinkle, in my eyes!!! Wow, I am happy for you, and going to your blog...c-ya's


----------



## Chachababy (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome haul! What a great deal!


----------



## JessicaDarling (Jan 27, 2008)

damnn that is good
i have yet to visit a cco myself


----------

